# v9 Factory Reset



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Has anyone done the FACTORY RESET now that the option is in v.9 of software? I'm tempted to do it to see what all the settings default back to. BUT..... When I did this after buying a used S earler in the year, it freaked me out to get everything back working. Some of the expected stuff was gone like garage codes, driver profile, etc. But Slacker wouldn't initially work (required a esoteric login procedure that I found by Googling the problem) and Nav/maps was really screwy for awhile. Basically was more headache/trouble than it was worth to have a fresh system now that the car had a new owner.

I'm also curious if it resets autopilot calibration so that the calibration procedure would need to be repeated.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

I don't know what will happen except that it will not revert back to pre v9 settings. once you've updated I believe that there is no going back


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

You go first


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mayhem said:


> Has anyone done the FACTORY RESET now that the option is in v.9 of software? I'm tempted to do it to see what all the settings default back to. BUT..... When I did this after buying a used S earler in the year, it freaked me out to get everything back working. Some of the expected stuff was gone like garage codes, driver profile, etc. But Slacker wouldn't initially work (required a esoteric login procedure that I found by Googling the problem) and Nav/maps was really screwy for awhile. Basically was more headache/trouble than it was worth to have a fresh system now that the car had a new owner.
> 
> I'm also curious if it resets autopilot calibration so that the calibration procedure would need to be repeated.


here's what the in-car manual says:


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> here's what the in-car manual says:
> View attachment 16404


Much like selling a phone or computer, factory reset is something you do right before you sell it.


----------



## BFData (Apr 1, 2018)

Last night my Mode 3 did a full factory reset. The lifetime trip odometer I set on delivery is gone, all driver profiles are gone, homelinks are gone. The name of my car was gone and the car charged to 90% even though my setting was at 70%.

I called Tesla and after waiting on hold for 45 minutes, the rep said he saw no reason why the car would factory reset and was “baffled” why that happened. 

I can reset all this stuff, but can’t get back the lifetime trip setting for my car’s energy usage. Very annoying and I find it concerning that the rep doesn’t know why this happened.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow. That's the first time I've heard of that happening. Thanks for sharing that here.

Is the regular odometer still reading correctly?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

BFData said:


> Last night my Mode 3 did a full factory reset. The lifetime trip odometer I set on delivery is gone, all driver profiles are gone, homelinks are gone. The name of my car was gone and the car charged to 90% even though my setting was at 70%.


Bummer. I'm curious as to which firmware version you're on and whether it just spontaneously happened or if you were doing anything at the time.


----------



## BFData (Apr 1, 2018)

I’m on firmware 50.5. Odometer is still there. Definitely didn’t do anything different, besides not driving the car yesterday. It happened between Monday Night and this morning (Wednesday). Nobody else drove or accessed the car.


----------



## Ecarcompany (Jan 17, 2019)

Our 3 has an issue with the screen resetting itself randomly. Driving along and it blacks out and the T shows up and resets/reboots. Started a couple weeks into ownership. All the info and settings are still there. Not a complete reset like yours.


----------



## Chan B (Aug 31, 2017)

Can someone recommend Tesla to Have a backup user settings feature or cloud backup. would be nice just in case. it is all software after all


----------



## bombjamin (Mar 27, 2019)

does it delink your car from the app or erase speed limit settings


----------



## Missile Toad (Mar 27, 2019)

Tesla Service Staff required me to do a Factory Reset on a 2015 Model S because of some memory/storage corruption. When I asked them how to know, as an owner, that storage is corrupted (or more likely, full)... they gave me a non-answer. After the factory reset, I notice that maps -- particularly with terrain-satellite girds, displayed more smoothly.


----------



## TriAxis (Mar 28, 2019)

I also had this happen to me upgrading to 2019.8.3 it wiped out everything. Previous upgrades always removed my phone from Bluetooth music streaming, even though phone still worked as a car key. So I always had to resetup my phone for music. But all other settings always remained. This time 100% was wiped clean. I reconfigured everything and all is well. Just took an hour to get back to normal.


----------

